# Feeding : Tubing Weak Kids



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I know this is a dumb thing not to know after 8yrs of goats but have never had to tube a kid tho probably should have some time. Any easy way to do this ? pictures or something? I can do most anything but when it comes to tubing a kid I just freeze so do a syringes every 1/2 hr or so.

MRFBarbara 
Global Moderator
Newbie

Offline

Posts: 46

Re: Tubing Weak kids 
« Reply #1 on: Yesterday at 02:49:59 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sondra,
I was terrified the first time I tubed a kid, but it is so easy and once you do it, you can just about do it blindfolded... Hold the tube to the kid to measure how far into the stomach, make a mark on the tube with felt marker if it does not go in this far, it is in the lungs.. pull out and try again,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maple Ridge Farm
Nigerian Dwarf Goats
Handmade Goat Milk Soaps and Lotions

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
um now that sounds easy. sure doesn't seem that would be the case tho.

Sondra Peterson
A2Z Dairy Goats
Nubian/LaMancha/Mini Mancha
Azle, TX

KJFarm 
Jr. Member
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sondra, another trick is when you have the tube in and you're still not sure, just blow some puffs of air into the tube. If it's in the stomach, you will see it rise and fall, if it's in the lung, the kid will usually cough. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Purebred Nubians & French Alpines
North Central Texas

"GOAT'S MILK . . .NOT JUST FOR KIDS!!"

« Reply #4 on: Yesterday at 04:21:45 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh OK thanks to you both I have the tube and all so will try it next time it is needed.

Sondra Peterson
A2Z Dairy Goats
Nubian/LaMancha/Mini Mancha
Azle, TX

whimmididdle 
Full Member

Offline

Posts: 166

Nigerian Dwarfs in Alabama

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #5 on: Yesterday at 04:25:32 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hopefully to..the kid has a little swallowing action made with its tongue while your sliding the tube down. A little milk or something slicky and tasty on the tube will lots of times get them trying to swallow. I've never done a kid goat either Sondra, but have done baby squirrels, rabbits , puppy's, kittens, ect. and I just can't hardly believe there would be much difference in it.

whimmididdle

Nigerian Dwarfs [email protected] Nigerian Dwarfs

MRFBarbara 
Global Moderator
Newbie

Offline

Posts: 46

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #6 on: Yesterday at 04:45:11 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It will save you hours of time instead of eye dropper, you can also put the other end of tube in a glass of water and if you get air bubbles you are in the lung.. But if you make a mark on the tube and get it all the way into the kids mouth where the mark is, you are most likely in the stomach.. I have never tested except for the black mark and it has worked every time.. I don't have the time to feed with eye dropper when I can give them an ounce or two in seconds with the tube.
You will feel a slight resistance at the esphosgas (spelling) just push and it will go thru.... and when you pull the tube out, pull it fast so any fluids left in the tube will not be aspirated into the lungs....Also stretch their neck out just a little, just like a kid does when they are drinking from MOm
If I can do, you can thats for sure..I am a klutz usually

Maple Ridge Farm
Nigerian Dwarf Goats
Handmade Goat Milk Soaps and Lotions

ecftoggs 
Newbie

Offline

Posts: 44

Iowa

I always go along the right side of the kids mouth (with the kid in between my knees facing the same direction I am, so it's right side is my right). I use a 60cc syrenge to pour the milk or electrolytes in and do not use the plunger. I just let gravity pull it in. 
Tim

Report to moderator 66.172.236.101 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tim and Mary Schmidt
Schmidt/ECF Toggs
Home of the 2007 Natl Jr Champion Togg
"Schmidt/ECF High Society Rose"
http://eaglecreekfarm.tripod.com

OK thanks once again am copying all this to my book so I have it if needed. you are so right syringing is not a fun thing to do and takes up all your time for a couple of days.

Sondra Peterson
A2Z Dairy Goats
Nubian/LaMancha/Mini Mancha
Azle, TX

ozark_jewels 
Newbie

And ever since I had a Boer kid swallow the tube....I have taped the tube to the syringe!

Report to moderator 69.29.87.118 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emily Dixon
Ozark Jewels
Dairy and Meat Goats
Mountain View, Missouri
Boers, Nubians and Lamanchas
http://www.freewebs.com/ozarkjewels/

Oh good grief all I need is for the kid to swallow the darn thing.

Sondra Peterson
A2Z Dairy Goats
Nubian/LaMancha/Mini Mancha
Azle, TX

Qvrfullmidwife 
Newbie

Offline

Posts: 47

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #11 on: Yesterday at 09:11:47 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sondra I panicked big time but it really isnt that big a deal. I held the end of the tube up my cheek to see if I could feel any air coming out, but visualizing how much of teh tube should be going down and into the stomach made it pretty easy.

I love those urinary catheters, tho, they were soft but had just the right degree of rigid to slide down--problem is now I have to order more to fill my birthbag before my next clients are due

You can order them from Jack at inhishands.com. They may not be on the webpage but you can call and just ask, they are really nice and SUPERFAST shipping--my midwifery clients often tell me that they get stuff overnight, here in TX.

« Last Edit: Yesterday at 09:22:54 PM by Qvrfullmidwife » Report to moderator 75.63.208.77 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LeeAnne, wife of Tim's youth, mother to 10 going on 11 native Texans and midwife extraordinaire. Soli Deo Gloria

Halo-M Nubians 
Jr. Member

Online

Posts: 65

Northeast Washington State

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #12 on: Yesterday at 09:18:50 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I learned how to do this from a great article online with pics for lambs. Maybe I have a link somewhere, I'll look. I ended up doing it a lot this spring. It is a wonderful thing to know and soooo easy! You should be able to feel the tube slide in the esophagus if your fingers are around the neck. The article taught to pull back the plunger after the tube is in. If it is in the stomach you won't be able to pull back because the sides of the organ collapse around it. If in the lungs you can pull a whole syringe of air. Also was taught they can't scream if it is in the lungs so if you have one perky enuogh to make a fuss and they can holler good then you are in the right spot. Once I have done the pull back check I get rid of the plunger and let gravity pull it in. Plug the end of the tube with your finger when you pull it out and you won't chance any leftover liquid getting in the lungs.

Report to moderator 70.193.172.71 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.halomnubians.com
Mishael Miller

Halo-M Nubians 
Jr. Member

Online

Posts: 65

Northeast Washington State

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #13 on: Yesterday at 09:25:06 PM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have the article in pdf. format. But is is 228 kb-to big to attach. Is there another way to do it?

Report to moderator 70.193.172.71 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.halomnubians.com
Mishael Miller

Sondra Peterson
A2Z Dairy Goats
Nubian/LaMancha/Mini Mancha
Azle, TX

Cotton Eyed Does 
Full Member

Offline

Posts: 117

New Waverly, TX ... Between Conroe and Huntsville

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #15 on: Today at 08:14:17 AM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can go over to the pet fish department in WalMart and get that tubing that goes to the acquarium. It just fits on the end of a syringe. Go by the feed store and get one of those 60 cc syringes with the regular tip on it. Suck the milk up in the syringe and then stick the tube on the end of the tip. Squeeze a little milk down the line so the line has milk in it. That way you aren't pumping a line full of air into the stomach first. You can dip the line into a little milk to make it slide easier down the throat. Measuring the line like mentioned above is a good tip. I set the kid on the table. They are usually very weak and won't fight if they are really needing to be tube fed. I try to set them on their belly and stretch the head out straight in front of them. That way you can slide the tube straight down the neck into the stomach. The other tips above are good for determining if you are in the stomach.

Report to moderator 172.134.13.31 (?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Christine Edwards
[email protected]
Registered Alpine Dairy Goats
Registered Boer Meat Goats
www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes
www.freewebs.com/texstarboers

Sondra 
Administrator
Hero Member

Online

Posts: 582

Azle,Tx DFW area

Re: Tubing Week kids 
« Reply #16 on: Today at 10:34:06 AM » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
found this with pictures
http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/eb1998/eb1998.pdf


----------

